# MK4 Jetta E-Codes + HID Conv.???



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok, Just wondering if anyone here has done an HID conversion to E-codes on a MK4 Jetta. If so, was it successful in producing a good light pattern? I understand the E-codes are alot better than the factory lights, and am considering upgrading to them... i'm just curious, if i want more light, can i upgrade to HID bulbs, ballasts etc. and produce an even brighter light? Or am i going to be blinding everyone that is driving towards me? 
Thanks in advance,
Pete


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

you will loose your high beam which is a really bad idea(if you drive at night often). also their will be bad glare, especially in the e-code portion, the high upper cut, it will be a problem. the high/low H4 HID systems are also a bad idea, they glare and cannot be correctly alligned. if you really want HID's on an A4 Jetta, buy the factory OEM HID kit, the one that has a projector low beam(and the dual amber turn signals-no fogs).


----------



## jettbo (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I'll get a set of OEM HID, so I'll sell my JettaIV e-code with H4 HID conversion kit. let me know if you are interested.
[email protected]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

By the time you spend the coin on ecodes then on a good HID kit you'll be pretty close to the cost of OEM HID's (if you find the right guy on the vortex to buy them from).
So, as pain said...
Glare will be pronounced with any of these systems (when compared to OEM HID's) and you will lose your highs-which is def not cool.
There really isn't much of an easy way to get thru state inspection w/o high beams...that's the one thing.
I mean, look at jettbo...looks like he's getting an OEM HID kit and already had the ecodes with HID's...you'll end up in the same boat and like jettbo you'll be buying two light kits.
I've done that many times over (working my way up over the last couple years and wished I had done it right the first time).
You mk4 guys have no excuse...def get the MK4 OEM HID's.
hit up mike zimmerman (mhzvr6) or email him at [email protected]
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

or maybe it's not "@comcast.net"...
if you can't contact him email me and I"ll hook you up ([email protected]).
Later,


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

I got them... I like the e-code/HID combo and I have a very nice cut off line thanks to some aluminum cigar cases and some cutting and imagination to block the bottom of the bulb so as to not have light bounce off the bottom of the Jetta light housing and creating that daytime sun light experience at night... plus the leveling rotors help also just in case you aren't sure!








the only problem I am having right now is the small problem of not being able to use my fogs since the car "thinks" that my high beams are on all the time!... any suggestions? BTW, I've created a thread to try to solve this dilemma but no one has helped ... yet


----------



## Black Magic VW (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_you will loose your high beam which is a really bad idea(if you drive at night often).

I understand about the glare, but who do you lose your high beam?? thanks


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Black Magic VW)*

the standard "retrofit" h4 kits are only one, non-moving bulb. that means that if you try to put on your highs, which used to be the second filiment in either your 9007 or H4 bulb, nothing is there. some people made "high/low" h4 hid kits, where the bulb would move or the shielding would move. these will give you some sort of a high beam, but again, it will not be alligned and there will be tons of glare.
jettas have a dual filiment bulb. one reflector. no way to get around loosing your highs, unless you switch over to the OEM hid's which have a projector low, and a separate high beam.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=846233
Finally ended doing this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1081997
*dragonfli_x*
You H4 plug is using the 3 conectors. You only need to use the Low and the Ground.
Disconect the high beam.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

thanks robin... but what do you mean by "disconnect the hi-beam"? nothings connected to it anyway? it's an open wire...a white wire that's connected to that three wire connector... I just spliced directly into the yellow and brown wire from inside the housing unit... was that not the way?
Thanks!
Robin... i don't have the skills, time, or patience to do something that awesome!!







I'll let you have the one and only projector conversion









_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_
You H4 plug is using the 3 conectors. You only need to use the Low and the Ground.
Disconect the high beam.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

hummm... I have a wiring harness from autolamps online
It was from my H4 Kit that I had on my e-codes.
Nick told me to disconed the Main beam from his plug.
Now his plug only has (A-C) going into the stock conector.
That made the high beam indicator come off.


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

I am having the same problem that dragonfli is having. I did what you said, robin, and now the high beam indicator is off and my fogs work but the HIDs do not work. I tried putting the two connectors in every possible combination onto the adapter, and I could never get both to work. I know I cannot have both at the same time, but I could never get the fogs to work in the fog position on the euro switch AND the HIDs to work when the switch is on for the head lights.
I have e-codes and the supreme power parts HID kit, any other suggestions?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (LIQUIX)*

- Did they supplied you with a wiring harness with re-lays?
That is very weird. Hope some one with more experience than me can helsp you out.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_- Did they supplied you with a wiring harness with re-lays?
That is very weird. Hope some one with more experience than me can helsp you out.

For mine? no, it was just a ground wire and power wire that goes to the bulb and ballast...I tapped into from inside the housing from the connector to the ballast and then from the ballast to the bulb ignitor...
I will attempt to find time to take a picture of my set up and ask for advice







Thanks...



_Modified by dragonfli_x at 4:54 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Your wiring looks like this?


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

my kit does use relay's, do you think this may be the problem?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robin_lantigua* »_Your wiring looks like this?









VERY VERY Similar... more like this:


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (LIQUIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LIQUIX* »_my kit does use relay's, do you think this may be the problem?

Not sure, Mine also has relays. But my E-codes din;t have fogs.
So I;m not sure what could be the problem


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

do you think that if those high-beam switch wires are grounded, it would turn it off? or would that be a bad idea?
another alternative might be to possibly wire the ballast wires outside of the housing instead of inside... would that work?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

so no one in lighting has a clue?... any idea where I might be able to find some answers?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Try here.
http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/216460


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (robin_lantigua)*

would they know something pertaining specifically to the MK4 wiring? Realistically, I'd say that's a generic forum and probably wouldn't know how to work around a Stock problem...but i suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask, right?







thanks Robin!


----------

